# Moxxi The Ninja pooper



## Kendar (Nov 17, 2013)

So there we were, snuggling on the couch, her inside her fleece pouch inside my hoodie, hissing away at me. I sit up because she came out at my face and balled up, I picked her up so that she wouldn't prickle mah face. Then the smell hit me, but I couldn't find it. She didn't poop in her pouch, where the **** was it? Then I found it......down my shirt! Ninja precision!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

I guess it's their way of anointing humans so they get to smell like their favorite hedgehog.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Is she a baby? ...cause they poop A LOT! I was so glad when Henry outgrew that stage. Rough.

When we went to pick out a hedgehog is held Henry and knew he was the one...but I wanted my boyfriend to hold him too just to be sure. Figured we couldn't decide for sure until we had both handled him. So I handed him off and within a few seconds he had peed all over my boyfriend. That's how we knew. I always say...Henry chose us!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kendar (Nov 17, 2013)

I'm actually not 100% sure. I am pretty sure she is a baby because she is losing a lot of her quills, and she definitely does poop a lot. They actually grow out of it?? I am so happy to hear that!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Losing quills = baby. And yes, while hedgehogs are kinda poop-monsters for life, babies take it to ridiculous extremes. I remember when my small friend would produce a mass as big as his leg, then 15 minutes later, without eating anything, do it AGAIN. Mind-boggling.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm pretty lucky with Macey. She has never pooped on me and only once while out of her cage but I think it was due to stress as she was being introduced to several people.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Losing quills = baby. And yes, while hedgehogs are kinda poop-monsters for life, babies take it to ridiculous extremes. I remember when my small friend would produce a mass as big as his leg, then 15 minutes later, without eating anything, do it AGAIN. Mind-boggling.


So they stop doing that? Thank goodness. After Princess gets up in the evening she's prolific.


----------



## Axel1012 (Nov 25, 2013)

Axel has pooped on me almost every time I pick him up. It does not matter if I wake him up and let him walk around first or pick him up first. He sniffs. Turns to face me and then gets this weird frozen stance and poops. Yesterday He had a poo almost as long as he was. I didnt know the little bugger could produce that much! 

(I know, TMI)


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Axel1012 said:


> Axel has pooped on me almost every time I pick him up. It does not matter if I wake him up and let him walk around first or pick him up first. He sniffs. Turns to face me and then gets this weird frozen stance and poops. Yesterday He had a poo almost as long as he was. I didnt know the little bugger could produce that much!
> 
> (I know, TMI)


There is no such thing as TMI when it comes to hedgehogs! lol. We could talk about poop, boy time and weird things all day! :lol:


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

fishhead said:


> So they stop doing that? Thank goodness. After Princess gets up in the evening she's prolific.


From my experience with my one little hedgehog: yes. Around 4-6 months, his poop-rate dropped off to a far more reasonable "2-3 epic poops per night." One is always within 15 minutes of getting out of the bath, one is post-first-meal hanging-with-humans, and one is sometime in the wee hours of the night when the humans have gone away. It is far more manageable, both for playing without constantly getting peed on, and for keeping his cage tidy. I remember in the beginning, I'd sacrifice at least two pairs of pants a night to "accidents." So. Much. Laundry! Now I still make sure I'm wearing washable pants (no dry-clean only work pants), but they rarely get peed on.

I think it's fairly common amongst hedgehogs to grow out of the super-pooper phase because I've seen threads pop up of, "Oh god, he's pooping less, is he sick?!" with hedgehogs of the same 4-6 month age range.



> Turns to face me and then gets this weird frozen stance and poops.


And the tail goes up as they stare in intense concentration! We were laughing a few months back when we realized this mug had its tail in prime pooping-position:









(You can get them at David's Teas if you're tempted by a mug that is ready to poop on you.)

That position is enough to elicit cries of, "Loaded hog! Loaded hog!" in our house, prompting the free co-keeper to dash around retrieving toilet paper to catch the poop. Good times...


----------

